# Taliban Propaganda Watch, RC-South - November 2008



## The Bread Guy (1 Nov 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
011930EDT Nov 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

Weekly Statement:  "Peace Jirga or a New Formula to Compensate for the US Fiasco in Afghanistan"


> ....  Now when the so-called peace jirga’s  meetings are continuing in the Pakistani capital, Islamabad, our message to them is that  such  farce jirgas for  peace and  stability will not  succeed because the Mujahid people of Afghanistan know the substance of such shallow jirgas. They know  the caliber  of the government -sponsored intermediaries and the true features  of the members of such jirgas who are tasked under the US agenda to  achieve a certain goal and  put  sugar-coated tablets  down the throats of  the people ....




"4 Canadian invaders soldiers Killed in Kandahar"


> Saturday afternoon 01-11-2008 at approximately 3:30 pm local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmines blew up a foot patrolling unit of Canadian invaders army in Rostamkariz area of Arghastan district of Kandahar province. In explosion the tank was distroyed, 4 Canadian soldiers terrorists in it were killed.Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"5 British invaders soldiers killed in Helmand"


> Saturday morning  01-11-2008, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan,with remote controlled landmine blew up a military tank of British occupation army when it was travelling in Hedarabad area of Grishk district of Helmand province. In the  explosion the tank was completely destroyed and 5 British occupation terrorists in it were killed.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"11 puppet soldiers killed in Helmand"


> Friday afternoon 31-10-2008, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmines blew up  a military vehicle of puppet army in Lashkergah area of Khashrod district of Helmand province.  (I)n explosion the vehicle was completely destroyed and 11 puppet soldiers in it  were killed .Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"1 military vehicle of puppet army blew up in Nemroz"


> Saturday noon 01-11-2008 at approximately 12:12 pm local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmines blew up  a vehicle of puppet army in Razi area of Khashrod district of Nemroz province.  In explosion the vehicle was completely destroyed and 5 troopers in it  were killed .Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Nov 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
030640EST Nov 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"A commander and 11 puppet soldiers killed in Helmand"


> Saturday afternoon 01-11-2008 at approximately 3:12pm local time ,Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with light and heavy weapons attacked a foot patrolling unit of puppet army in bazaar of Sangin district of Helmand  province. In attack a commander and 11 soldiers were killed few wounded.Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Nov 2008)

I see Gipetto is hard at work again carving puppet soldiers.... >


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Nov 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
032045EST Nov 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"BM's Mortars shells fired at American invaders Base in Kandahar airport" (.pdf)


> .... Sunday midnight 02-11-2008 at approximately 2:23 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, fired BM's Mortar shells at Kandahar airport where a large number of American invaders live, however the damages and casualties to the enemy of Islam could not be confirmed in there entireties. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf ....




"1 tank, 2  supplies trucks of American invaders and 2 puppet security vehicles destroyed in Zabul"


> Sunday morning 3-11-2008 at approximately 9:17 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked American supplying convoy traveling  in Tanhoi area of Daichopan district of Zabul  Province. According to reports, Mujahideen burnt-out 2 supplies trucks and 2 vehicles belonging to the puppet security guard in which 6 police terrorists were killed,  also 1 tank of American invaders was destroyed in which 8 American invader terrorists were killed.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"7 puppet army soldiers killed in Uruzgan"


> Sunday morning 03-11-2008 at approximately 8:12 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmines blew up  a vehicle of puppet army in Chmbark area of Dehrwat district in Uruzgan province.  in explosion the vehicle was completely destroyed and 7 troopers in it  were killed .Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"1 tank of NATO invaders blew up  in  Zabul"


> Sunday morning  03-11-2008, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan,with remote controlled landmine blew up 1 military tank of NATO occupation army when it was travelling Sorkhsang area Arghandab district of Zabul province. In the  explosion the tank was completely destroyed and 5 American occupation terrorists in it were killed..    Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Nov 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
042100EST Nov 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"NATO Woman terrorist burn by Afghan Kids in Kandahar" (first item, .pdf)


> Tuesday morning 4-11- 2008 at approximately 8:18 am local time, a NATO woman terrorist was conducting a search near the security office in Kandahar, while she was conducting the search a group of Afghan kids through petrol on her while other kids lid the fire, killing the NATO terrorist. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"7 puppet army soldiers killed in Kandahar"


> Monday afternoon 03-11-2008 at approximately 5:17 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmines blew up  a vehicle of puppet army in near Qashlajaded area of Daman district of Kandahar province.  in explosion the vehicle was completely destroyed and 7 troopers in it  were killed .Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Puppet Deputy  intelligence chief  killed in Kandahar"


> Monday night 03-11-2008,Mujahideen of  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan,  attacked  the deputy chief of intelligence in southern Kandahar province, Azizullah Khan in Lowiala area of Kandahar city. In the attack deputy the official was killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Another intelligence chief  killed in Kandahar"


> Monday night 03-11-2008 at approximately 10:12pm local time ,Mujahideen of  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan,  attacked  the chief of intelligence in Marof district of Kandahar province, Muhammad jan in near the center of Arghandab district of Kandahar province. In the attack the chief was killed and his arms was mujaideen booty . Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Nov 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
052045EST Nov 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"The foreign troops are stationed in Afghanistan to protect their interests"


> .... observers are of the opinion that the current Jihad in Afghanistan is approaching a stage of decisive victory in all of its aspects; and the insurgency of Jihad is assuming the form of a national uprising. Common sense at world ‘s level and at the level of Afghanistan now can adroitly distinguish between the empty and false slogans of the invading forces and the ground realities. It is not possible for US, Britain, NATO and its allies to hide their expansionist colonial policies .... (more on link)




"7 puppet army soldiers killed in Helmand"


> Wednesday noon 05-11-2008 at approximately 11:30 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmines blew up  a vehicle of puppet army on Kandahar and Herat highway in Lashkargahdorahi area of Helmand province.  in explosion the vehicle was completely destroyed and 7 troopers in it  were killed .Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"11 NATO invader soldier killed in Uruzgan province"


> 11 NATO invader soldier wwere killed few wounded in the in the center Dehrwat district of Uruzgan province when  Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed their convoy at 7::14 pm 04/11/2008.  Mujahideen also destroyed 2 tanks of enemy and confiscated the weapons of the dead soldiers after the attack.Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Nov 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
060720EST Nov 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Battle in Helmend continue" (.pdf, GoogEng) - Original in Arabic (scroll down)


> Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Continued throughout the day also a fierce battle between the Mujahedeen and the Islamic Emirate soldiers in the management proxy Louis Bagh Department Nad Ali in Helmand, which is located at a distance of twenty kilometers west of Hkurjah the state capital.  Adds news direct battle erupted between the two parties while the mujahideen attacked their heavy weapons and light.  Have been killed during the attack (11) among enemy soldiers, were killed and several others injured, as a great loss of the status of the enemy, and also during the battle continued for six hours, Addinm people, were killed and four Taliban as well.  Killed yesterday in a similar attack one tenth of enemy soldiers in the same area.




"9 British invaders soldiers killed in Helmand"


> Wednesday afternoon 05-11-2008 at 4:00pm local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan,with remote controlled landmine blew up a military tank of British occupation army when it was travelling in Patheah Muhammad Akapech area of Sangin district of Helmand province. In the  explosion the tank was completely destroyed and 4 British occupation terrorists in it were killed.  Also in same time Mujahideen ambushed a patrolling unit of British invaders in Shakershela area of same district in which 5 British invader soldiers were killed few wounded.Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"1 tank of NATO invaders blew up  in  Zabul"


> Wednesday afternoon  06-11-2008 at approximately 5:00pm local time , Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan,with remote controlled landmine blew up 1 military tank of NATO occupation army when it was travelling poli Sangi area of Qalat city capital of Zabul province. In the  explosion the tank was completely destroyed and 4 foreigner terrorists soldier in it were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Nov 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
070440EST Nov 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"2 puppet police were killed and their commander was injured"


> Thursday noon 06-11-2008 at approximately 11:30 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmines blew up  on foot patrolling unit of puppet police in Lwoviala area of Kandahar city.  in explosion 2 puppet gourd police were killed and their commander was injured. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"7 British and 13 puppet soldiers were killed in Helmand"


> Thursday morning 06-11-2008 at approximately 10:00am local time , Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan,attacked Brtish invaders  convoy in Shawal area of Nadali district of Helmand province.  In the attack 7 British soldiers were killed and 2 tanks were destroyed.  Also in Nadali area of same district mujahideen attacked on vehicles of puppet army in which a vehicle of enemy was destroyed and few puppet soldiers were killed later invaders force bombarded the area in which 13 puppet solders were killed but the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate were save.   Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"9 NATO invader soldier killed in Helmand province"


> 9 NATO invader soldier were killed few wounded in the Etimch area of Musa Kala district of Helmand province when  Mujah ideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed their convoy at 02:00 pm 05/11/2008.  Mujahideen also destroyed few tanks of enemy and confiscated the weapons of the dead soldiers after the attack. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Nov 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
080340EST Nov 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"in several explosions, enemy suffered heavy losses in Maiwand, Kandahar" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Explosions killed three people and wounded among the enemy in Meond
> Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to details the first explosion happened at precisely 10:30 am this morning 7-11-2008 in the Khak-Gobain on the road to Kandahar, Herat in the department of state Meond Kandahar, on foot patrol of the GNU house, killing (7) soldiers and wounding a number of other Injured.  News adds that the explosion happened by remote control, was littered with the bodies of the dead and are not known.  Another independent newspaper after the explosion half an hour I got another strong explosion on a car-type Serf of the Afghan soldiers improvised explosive device, in the same area, killing five soldiers on the savings.  The third blast took place also by a mine planted half hours after the explosion II, in the same area while the enemy soldiers transferred the bodies of their dead to their positions.  And killed three soldiers and wounded a number of other fatal surgery.  News adds that the three explosions happened in one region but in one place, on the road to Herat, Kandahar, which killed fifteen Afghan soldier and wounding several agent was wounded.  The enemy closed the highway in Kandahar, Herat in traffic since the afternoon till filing of this report.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Nov 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
081940EST Nov 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"6 Canadian invaders soldiers killed in Kandahar" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Killed six soldiers as occupiers, at 10:30 this morning 8-11-2008 in an area of Bcolshh in the Valley of the Directorate of Darwisan (Sha Wali Kot) mandate Kandahar; exploded while on foot Dortihm device was controlled by remote control by the Mujahedeen Islamic Emirate. News adds that the number listed at the top were killed in the explosion on the spot and injured several others injured.  After the explosion the enemy helicopters were called to the scene, the transfer of the dead and injured about their positions, remained some members of the dead bodies at the site of the explosion.




"7 Puppet Army terrorists Killed in Kandahar"


> Friday morning 07-11-2008 at approximately 10.30 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmine blew up a patrolling unit of puppet army when is was near National Highway "Khaak Chopaan" in Mewand district of Kandahar province, the landmine killed 7 puppet terrorists. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"6 Puppet Army terrorists Killed in a blast in Kandahar"


> Saturday morning 08-11-2008 at approximately 10:30 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmine blew up a patrolling unit of puppet army in Pashwalshah in Darra Darweshaan in Shah Wali Kot district, Kandahar province, in the attack 6 puppet terrorists were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"4 British invaders soldiers killed in Helmand"


> Friday afternoon 07-11-2008 at approximately 4:00pm local time ,Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with heavy weapons attacked American occupation base in Shaban roz area of Musa Kala district of Helmand  province. In attack which was lasted for one hour in which the base was damaged 4 British soldiers were killed and few wounded also 2 mujahideen were injured.Reported by  Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Nov 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
090550EST Nov 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"BM's Mortars shells fired at Kandahar airport"


> Sunday morning 09-11-2008 at approximately 8:17am local time , Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan fired BM's Mortar shells at Kandahar airport where a large number of Canadian and American invaders live, however the damages and casualties to the enemy of Islam could not be confirmed in there entireties. Reported by  Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"11 puppet soldiers were killed in Kandahar"


> Sunday noon 09-11-2008 at approximately 11:00 am local time ,Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, ambushed   puppet army convoy in Pashmol area of Zhari district of Kandahar province. In   the   attack 11 puppet terrorists   were killed   and the arms of killed soldiers were Mujahideen booty. also in same area last night Mujahdeen burnout 2 supply vehicles of American invaders.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"6 puppet army soldiers killed in Kandahar"


> Sunday morning 09-11-2008 at approximately 10:10 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmines blew up on foot patrolling unit of puppet army in near the center of Zhari  district of Kandahar province.  (I)n explosion 6 puppet soldiers were killed and few wounded.Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Nov 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
102045EST Nov 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"7 puppet soldiers were killed in Kandahar"


> Sunday night 09-11-2008 at approximately 11:20 pm local time ,Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, ambushed   puppet army patrol in Lowiala area of Kandahar city. In   the   attack 7 puppet terrorists   were killed   and the arms of killed soldiers were Mujahideen booty.Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf



"A direct & telling response:  Some History"


> ....  The (Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan) has time and again announced that she has a non-interference policy in the internal affairs of other countries and is willing to have good and benevolent ties with all countries particularly with the neighbours. Now the IEA  CONTROLS  95% of Afghanistan‘s territory and enjoys complete support of the Afghan nation, the UN and the international community have to recognize the IEA and let the Afghan people determine the pattern of their government, based on what they  think is best suited.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Nov 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
110732EST Nov 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"4 British invaders soldiers killed in Helmand"


> Tuesday morning  11-11-2008, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan,with remote controlled landmine blew up a military tank of British occupation army when it was travelling in Shorki area of Grishk district of Helmand province. In the  explosion the tank was completely destroyed and 4 British occupation terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"(M)artyrdom operation kills many in Nemroz"


> A hero Mujahid of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan Paroq, carried out a martyrdom attack outside the house of deputy governor of Nemroz province in Sharinw area of the center of same province , at approximately 8:30 am local time Tuseday morning.  According to a report, the Mujahide detonated his explosives, and completed attack on vehicle of governor in which the vehicle was destroyed.  At least 4 puppet soldiers were killed and many others wounded during the attack. Additionally, also four vehicles were  damaged in the blast.  We ask Allah to accept our brother among the martyrs in Eelleyeen (a high rank in Paradise). All gratitude and praise is due to Allah, the Lord of all worlds. Reported by Zabuillah Mujahid




"A Matter to Ponder for Obama"


> .... If Obama and the Democrats would like to follow into the steps of Bush and see their magnanimity in oppressing and subjugating nations and nurture the ambitions of prolonging the occupation of Afghanistan and Iraq, then it is clear that the fate of the Democrats will be even more shameful and despicable than the Republicans’. They will not bring the ship of the downfall of USA safely to the coast of rescue and will not land it securely .... (more on link)


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Nov 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
120655EST Nov 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"BM's Mortars shells fired at Kandahar  airport"


> Wednesday noon 12-11-2008 at approximately 11:44 am local time , Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan fired BM's Mortar shells at Kandahar airport where a large number of Canadian and American invaders live, however the damages and casualties to the enemy of Islam could not be confirmed in there entireties. Reported by  Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"1 tank of British invaders blew up in Helmand"


> Monday    afternoon 10-11-2008, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan,with remote controlled landmine blew up a military tank of British occupation army when it was travelling in Zawa area of Kajaki district of Helmand province. In the  explosion the tank was completely destroyed and 4 British occupation terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"4 British invaders soldiers killed in Helmand"


> Tuesday morning  11-11-2008, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan,with remote controlled landmine blew up a military tank of British occupation army when it was travelling in Shorki area of Grishk district of Helmand province. In the  explosion the tank was completely destroyed and 4 British occupation terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Martyrdom Operation destroyed 2 tanks of American in Helmand"


> Wednesday  noon 12-11-2008 at approximately 10:45 am local time, a courageous Mujahid of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, Lutfullah said "Allahu Akbar" and rammed his booby-trapped car into a convoy of American invaders army on Kandahar and Herat highway in Nahri Saraj area near Lashkargah city capital of Helmand province, in which 2 tanks were completely destroyed and 9 American terrorists  in it were killed also same another tanks was damaged. We ask Allah to accept our brother among martyrs in Eelleyeen (high rank in the paradise). All praise and gratitude are due to Allah.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"7 puppet police were killed in Helmand"


> Wednesday morning 12-11-2008 at approximately 9:30 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmine blew up  a vehicle of puppet army in Shorandk Manda area near Lashkargah city capital of Helmand province.  (I)n explosion the vehicle was completely destroyed and 7 troopes in it  were killed .Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"2 military vehicle of puppet army blew up in Helmand"


> Tuesday noon 11-11-2008 at approximately 1:00 pm local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmines blew up  2 vehicle of puppet army in Shorandk area near Lashkargah city capital of Helmand province.  (I)n explosion the vehicles were completely destroyed and 12 troopers in them  were killed .Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"(M)artyrdom operation kills many in Nemroz"


> A hero Mujahid of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan Paroq, carried out a martyrdom attack outside the house of deputy governor of Nemroz province in Sharinw area of the center of same province , at approximately 8:30 am local time Tuseday morning.  According to a report, the Mujahide detonated his explosives, and completed attack on vehicle of governor in which the vehicle was destroyed.  At least 4 puppet soldiers were killed and many others wounded during the attack. Additionally, also four vehicles were  damaged in the blast.  We ask Allah to accept our brother among the martyrs in Eelleyeen (a high rank in Paradise). All gratitude and praise is due to Allah, the Lord of all worlds. Reported by Zabuillah Mujahid


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Nov 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
122140EST Nov 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"(M)artyrdom attack in Kandahar, Karzai's brother injured" - GoogEng translation of Arabic


> At 12 o'clock in the afternoon 12-11-08 hero Islamic Emirata Maulavi Noor Mohammad has made a martyr attack on a building of the government and investigation office in Kandahar, in strictly protected zone where there are other governmental buildings and foreign missions. The martyr used the tanker with an explosive. It is killed more than 30 persons, members of Council of a province, including Ahmed Shah Khan a member of Kandahar Shura, the chief of intelligence and its assistant Shahabuddin, are wounded more than 20 persons, including brother Karzay, Ahmad Karzay.  The building of the government and intelligence office are destroyed.




"6 American Marines killed in Garmser"


> Wednesday morning 12-11-2008 at approximately 10:23 am local time , Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan fired BM's Mortar shells at American  base where a large number of marines  soldiers live in Garm Dorahi area of Garmsir district of Helmand province.  In attack 6 marines were killed and few wounded .also the base were damaged.Reported by Zabihuallah Mujahid


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Nov 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
132047EST Nov 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"15 puppet army soldiers killed in Kandahar"


> Thursday morning 13-11-2008 at approximately 10:30 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmines blew up  2 military vehicles of puppet army in Srakala area of Panjwai district of Kandahar province.  (I)n explosions the vehicles were completely destroyed and 15 troopers in them  were killed .Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"5 puppet army soldiers killed in Kandahar"


> Thursday Afternoon 13-11-2008 at approximately 4:30 pm local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmines blew up a military vehicle of puppet army in Mazra area of Maewand district of Kandahar province.  (I)n explosion the vehicle was destroyed and 5 puppet soldiers in it were killed .Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Nov 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
141307EST Nov 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"1 tank of Canadian invaders blew up in Kandahar"


> Friday afternoon 14-11-2008, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan,with remote controlled landmine blew up a military tank of Canadian occupation army when it was travelling in Kajkariz area of Mewand district of Kandahar province. In the  explosion the tank was completely destroyed and 4 Canadian occupation terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"2 military vehicle of puppet army blew up in Helmand"


> Thursday afternoon 14-11-2008 at approximately 1:00 pm local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmines blew up  2 vehicle of puppet army in Demstan area of Musa Kal district of Helmand province.  (I)n explosions the vehicles were completely destroyed and 13 troopers in them  were killed .Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Destroyed enemy military vehicles in Musa Qala, Helmend "


> Thursday afternoon 14-11-2008 at approximately 1:00 pm local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmines blew up 2 vehicle of puppet army in Demstan area of Musa Kal district of Helmand province.  (I)n explosions the vehicles were completely destroyed and 13 troopers in them were killed .Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Attacked  checkpoint of puppet army in Nemroz"


> Thursday night 13-11-2008 at approximately 11:10pm local time Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with heavy and light weapons attacked puppet army checkpoint in the Khaskherjoi area of Khashrod district of Nemroz province . In the  attack the checkpoint was demolished and 3 puppet soldiers were killed others fled from the area  and their arms were booty mujahideen. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid




"Capture checkpoint of puppet army in Nimroz" (GoogEng)  - Original in Arabic


> Security point of the Liberation Army of the customer in Nimroz
> Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked at the eighth night of heavy weapons and light on points, security Khascharjoui Keshrod province of Nimroz in the state.  The attack in Khobar, in which lasted about two hours killed three army soldiers to the customer, and the rest managed to escape, weapons and sheep mujahideen soldiers dead and fleeing.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Nov 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
150710EST Nov 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"4 Canadian invaders ,9 puppet soldiers killed in Kandahar"


> Friday night  14-11-2008 at approximately 11:03pm local time , Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan,with remote controlled landmine blew up a military tank of Canadian occupation army when it was travelling in near bazaar of Mewand district of Kandahar province. In the  explosion the tank was completely destroyed and 4 Canadian occupation terrorists in it were killed.  Also today morning 15-11-2008 at approximately 8:05 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmines blew up a military vehicle of puppet army in Kalai shamer area of same district.  (I)n explosion the vehicle was destroyed and 9 puppet soldiers in it were killed.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"11 British invaders soldiers were killed in Helmand"


> Friday afternoon 14-11-2008 at approximatly 4:00pm local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan,with remote controlled landmine blew up a military tank of British occupation army when it was travelling in Sabgib district of Helmand province. In the  explosion the tank was completely destroyed and 4 British occupation terrorists in it were killed.  Also Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, ambushed a patrolling unit of British occupation army when it was patrolling in Registan area of same district. In the ambush 5 British occupation terrorists in it were killed few wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Nov 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
160650EST Nov 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"1 tank of Canadian and a vehicle of puppet army destroyed in Kandahar"


> Friday night 14-11-2008 at approximately 8:00pm local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan,with remote controlled landmine blew up a military tank of Canadian occupation army when it was travelling in Perozi area of Kandahar city.  In the explosion the tank was completely destroyed and 4 Canadian occupation terrorists in it were killed.  Also Saturday noon 15-11-2008 at approximately 11:20 am local time ,Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, ambushed puppet army patrol in Khaki Chopan area of Maewand district of Kandahar province. In the attack the vehicle was destroyed and all puppet terrorists were killed.Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"1 tank of NATO invaders blew up in Zabul"


> Friday afternoon 15-11-2008, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan,with remote controlled landmine blew up a military tank of NATO occupation army when it was travelling in Khaki Afghan district of Zabul province. In the explosion the tank was completely destroyed and 4 NATO occupation terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Nov 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
172200EST Nov 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Attack to police administration, killed chief and assistant of police in Kandahar" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> President of the Presidency of the killing of the mandate of Kandahar Anhsarat
> Qari Yousef Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked early in the morning for the President of the Presidency Anhsarat city of Kandahar, where Jsrseman Louis and in the nights inside the city.  Contained in the report that was a surprise attack by the Mujahideen, was killed on the spot, after the mujahideen returned safely to their positions inside the city of Kandahar.  Recalls that a large number of client management staff in Kandahar were killed in attacks by the Islamic Emirate Mujahedeen, killing the President of the women's police / Kakr mullahs, and Assistant Chief Intelligence / Shihab-Eldin, and a number of other similar attacks.




"5 puppet army solders killed in Kandahar"


> Sunday noon 17-11-2008 at approximately 12:30 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmines blew up  a vehicle of puppet army in bazaar of Mewand district of Kandahar province.  (I)n explosion the vehicle was completely destroyed and 5 trooper in it  were killed .Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Martyrdom operation kills 7 puppet police in Kandahar"


> A hero Mujahid of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan Zalmai, carried out a martyrdom attack inside the district headquarter of Dand district of Kandahar province, at approximately 12:30 pm local time Sunday noon.  According to a report, the Mujahide detonated his explosives, an completed attack  in which the headquarter was damaged.  At least 7 puppet police were killed and 4 others wounded during the attack. Additionally, also few vehicles were  damaged in the blast.  We ask Allah to accept our brother among the martyrs in Eelleyeen (a high rank in Paradise). All gratitude and praise is due to Allah, the Lord of all worlds. Reported by Zabuillah Mujahid




"Some (B)ritish soldiers killed in separate incidents in Helmand" - GoogEng translation of Arabic


> 3 British soldiers are killed in Hayderabad, Helmend when mujahideen of Islamic Emirat have attacked the foot patrol. In addition, some soldier wounded during evacuation by helicopter. Yesterday in the afternoon in a similar attack the some British invaders in Musa Qala are killed. In other incident, at midday Sunday, mujahideen have undermined by means of an explosive the British armour vehicle and have killed 3 soldiers
> (GoogEng)
> Eight British soldiers killed in separate incidents in Helmand
> Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> Three British soldiers killed at the tenth morning 16-11-2008 in Hyderabad in Helmand.  According to the report the accident occurred when foot patrol was attacked by British forces occupied the emirate for an Islamic Mujahedeen.  In addition to the killing of those mentioned were a number of others injured, then the enemy moved from the area by helicopters.  In the context of relevant British soldiers killed in a similar attack in the fourth and a half hours of yesterday afternoon in the Musa Qala province Cbarros the state itself.  In another separate report, the dawn of the mujahideen at noon on the second Sunday of the British military improvised explosive device controlling remote orphans came in the same province, where it destroyed the entire mechanism, which killed three British infidels.




"4 British invaders soldiers were killed in Helmand"


> Sunday afternoon 17-11-2008 at approximately 3:10pm local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan,with remote controlled landmine blew up a military tank of British occupation army when it was travelling in Adamkhan area of Grishek district of Helmand province. In the  explosion the tank was completely destroyed and 4 British occupation terrorists in it were killed.Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## GAP (17 Nov 2008)

Geeeez....no wonder the government needs $2 billion in vehicles.....these guys are spatting them all.....


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Nov 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
182105EST Nov 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"District headquarter attacked kills 8 puppet police in Zabul"


> Sunday afternoon 18-11-2008,Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked Shmolzo district headquarters in Zabul province. In the attack  the district headquarter was damage 8 puppet soldiers were killed few wounded and vehicles were destroyed .   Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Attacked convoy of puppet army in Nemroz "


> Sunday afternoon 17-11-2008  at approximately 8:21  pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked a puppet police convoy traveling in the Dahmazng area of Delaram district of Nemroz  Province.  According to reports, Mujahideen destroyed few vehicles belonging to the puppet police  in which a number police were killed or wounded . The Mujahideen did not suffer any casualties and all Mujahideen involved in the ambush returned safely to their posts after the attack.Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"Statement condemning the execution of three  Mujahideen in Pol-e-Charkhi prison"


> Earlier this month, three captive Mujahideen were barbarically martyred after the Kabul administration's attorney-general's office accused them of involvement in crimes including rape. But the reality is that these three innocent men .... were steadfast Mujahideen who had been arrested on charges of fighting for the emancipation of  Afghanistan and the re-establishment of a viable Islamic state on Afghan soil ....


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Nov 2008)

Gipetto better get carving more puppet police.... :


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Nov 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
191955EST Nov 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"6 oil tankers of Candaian invaders were destroyed in Kandahar"


> Monday night 18-11-2008  at approximately 11:12  pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked a Canadian invaders supplying convoy traveling, in the Chawni area of Kandahar city.  According to reports, Mujahideen burnt-out 6 oil tankers . the  remain at the scene of the attack. The Mujahideen did not suffer any casualties and all Mujahideen involved in the ambush returned safely to their posts after the attack. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"2 puppet army soldiers killed in Kandahar"


> Tuesday morning 04-11-2008 at approximately 5:17 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmines blew up  a patrolling unit of puppet army in Khakichopan area of Mewand district of Kandahar province.  (I)n explosion 2 puppet soldiers were killed few wounded.Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Mullah Biradar has told in interview for press - hearings about negotiations are false"


> The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan has never conducted negotiations with the United States , NATO, and puppet government of Kabul, when ever of the mujahedeen were stronger and the enemy is under great pressure, so reaching out to such baseless propaganda, so that creates anxiety for Mujahideen and the all Muslims .... (more on link)




"Has Karzai the muscle to take up negotiation and the habit to tell the truth?"


> .... Karzai and his masters should know, personal immunity and power obtainment is not an issue for Mullah Mohammad Omar Mujahid (May Allah protect him) had it been the case, it would have been resolved by his arrival to the corridors of Kabul and securing a guarantee for his personal safety but the main issue is the occupation of Afghanistan by the invading forces who are hailing from more than 40 countries of the world ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Nov 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
201955EST Nov 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"1 tank of Canadian invaders army destroyed in Kandahar"


> Wednesday night 20-11-2008 at approximately 9:00pm local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan,with remote controlled landmine blew up a military tank of Canadian occupation army when it was travelling in Garmawak area of Mewand district  of Kandahar province.  In the explosion the tank was completely destroyed and 4 Canadian occupation terrorists in it were killed.Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"7 puppet army solders killed in Kandahar"


> Wednesday noon 20-11-2008 at approximately 12:10 pm local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmines blew up  2 vehicles of puppet army in Lashkergah dorahi area of Mewand district of Kandahar province.  (I)n explosion the vehicle was completely destroyed and 7 trooper in it  were killed .Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Nov 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
212205EST Nov 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"In 3 Explosions 16 puppet soldiers killed in Kandahar"


> Friday noon 21-11-2008 at approximately 11:43 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmines blew up  a Truck of American invaders in Khaki Chopan area of Mewand district of Kandahar province.  (F)ew minutes later Mujahideen , with remote controlled landmines blew up  a vehicle of puppet army convoy in same area.  (I)n which the vehicle was completely destroyed and 5 troopers in it  were killed when another solders want to transfer the did bodes of killed soldiers another mine blew up in which 11 soldiers were killed few wounded .Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Martyrdom operation kills 24 puppet police in Zabul"


> A hero Mujahid of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  Mateullah, carried out a martyrdom attack inside the base of Puppet army in Shahjoi district of Zabul province, at approximately 1:23 pm local time Friday  afternoon.  According to a report, the Mujahid rammed his booby-trapped car into base on base of puppet army , an completed attack  in which the base was damaged.  At least 24 puppet police were killed and 17 others wounded during the attack. Additionally, also few vehicles were  destroyed in the blast.  After the enemy surrounded the area and transfer the did body of killed soldiers from the area.  We ask Allah to accept our brother among the martyrs in Eelleyeen (a high rank in Paradise). All gratitude and praise is due to Allah, the Lord of all worlds. Reported by Qari Muhammad YOusuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Nov 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
221815EST Nov 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"1 tank of Canadian invaders army destroyed in Kandahar"


> Saturday morning 22-11-2008 at approximately 8:10 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan,with remote controlled landmine blew up a military tank of Canadian occupation army when it was travelling in Maltiband area of Arghistan district  of Kandahar province.  In the explosion the tank was completely destroyed and all Canadian occupation terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"3 British invaders soldiers were killed in Helmand"


> Saturday  noon at approximately 12:11 pm local time Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, ambushed a patrolling unit of British occupation army when it was  patrolling in Musakala district of Helmand province. In the  ambush 3 British occupation terrorists in it were killed few wounded.   Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Nov 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
231710EST Nov 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"5 British invaders soldiers were killed in Helmand"


> Saturday night 22-11-2008 at approximately 9:108pm local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan,with remote controlled landmine blew up a military tank of British occupation army when it was travelling in the Cheni area of Sangin district of Helmand province. In the  explosion the tank was completely destroyed and 5 British occupation terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"7 puppet army solders killed in Nemroz"


> Sunday 23-11-2008 at approximately 01:10 pm local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with heavy and light weapons attacked puppet army checkpoint in the Ragen area of Delaram district of Nemroz province . In the  attack the checkpoint was demolished and 7 puppet soldiers were killed few wounded and their arms were booty Mujahideen. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"(C)hange in strategy of crusaders had no impact on the attitude towards the Islamic Emirate holy jihad" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> ....The NATO leaders that are already aware of the size of the play back on the battlefield of its troops in Afghanistan, and certainly recognize that the defeat or withdrawal from Afghanistan poses a serious blow appeared central to the NATO ambitions in Asia, including the Islamic Middle East, and therefore will not order or approve NATO withdraw from this battle....




"Finally admitted - will not win the war" - Original in Arabic


> ....These are all evangelists of victory and conquest set out, and we will see, God deportation of the invading forces, leaving tens of thousands dead and hundreds wounded and injured, and thousands of missing persons and persons with disabilities, tears pouring accompanying principle have some heartbreaks....


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Nov 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
242000EST Nov 08*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

Highlights from the 25 Nov 08 edition of _Asia Times Online_ (ATol), publishing an interview reportedly carried out with Mullah Mohammad Hasan Rahmani (HR) - .pdf permalink here if article link no longer works.


> ATol: Every year there is talk of Kandahar falling to the Taliban, but they have not succeeded in occupying it, or even putting any serious pressure on it. Except for engineering a mass jail break this year, they could not undertake any significant action. Why?
> 
> HR: This is a battlefield arrangement. Sometimes the Taliban capture several areas and reach near Kandahar, and believe they are in a position to seize it, so they talk about occupying it. But *the fact is the Taliban could not occupy Kandahar.*






> ATol: The Taliban are blamed for attacking unveiled women with acid in Kandahar. What is the reality?
> 
> HR: This is propaganda aimed at defaming the Taliban. Nobody knows who threw the acid. *Throwing acid on any human being, whether a man or a woman, has never been the Taliban’s policy and the Taliban deny their involvement in such acts.*






> RH: The Taliban have occupied all major routes in Afghanistan and have been choking the arteries of supplies for NATO convoys. *They are strongly prepared between Wardak and Kandahar to cut off NATO supplies, but all over Afghanistan they are better prepared to do so. *






> RH: This is a fact, that *Kandahari tribes are with the Taliban*, even Hamid Karzai’s tribesmen, and even the elders of his tribes are with the Taliban and all the tribes.
> 
> ATol: Could you please name them, I mean the tribes who collectively decided to side with the Taliban?
> 
> ...



_More on link_


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Nov 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
242005EST Nov 08*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"2 (military) vehicles of the enemy destroyed  in Kandahar"


> Sunday   evening 23-11-2008 at approximately 6:55am local time , Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, ambushed  a convoy of enemy in Khaki Chopan area of Mewand district of Kandahar province, in the ambush 2 military vehicles of enemy  were destroyed and 4 soldiers terrorists in them were killed and one vehicle was mujahideen booty.  Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid




"puppet police chief  killed in Zabul"


> Monday noon 24-11-2008 at approximately 1:02 pm local time , Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, ambushed puppet  police chief of Daichopan district  in bazaar  of same district in Zabul province. In the attack police chief Fidada Muhammad was killed and 2 police were killed.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Nov 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
260605EST Nov 08*
.pdf version of this posting and source article attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

*Afghanistan: Foreign troops will not defeat Taliban, claims leader*
AKI - Adnkronos International, 25 Nov 08
Article link


> ...."As far as Canadian forces are concerned, they are fighting against the Taliban only under American pressure.
> 
> " I wonder why any country should send their sons to any other country and get them killed for a cause which is not his. This kind of war which is fought for somebody else cannot be successful, neither it can be in the future."
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Nov 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
290605EST Nov 08*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"In various explosions 8 Canadian soldiers killed in Kandahar"


> Mujahideen of Islamic Emarat, have blown up a vehicle of the Canadian invaders, 3 soldiers are killed in Maiwand, Kandahar. According to other message, later 2 hours by means of an explosive the Canadian tank and 5 soldiers is destroyed. After that helicopters have arrived to area and evacuated the killed soldiers [INFORMAL TRANLATION]




"3 Canadian invaders killed in Kandahar" (GoogEng)  - Original in Arabic


> Loss of three Canadian soldiers in Daman
> Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> At the ninth morning, was detonated by remote control on the military forces in the Canadian province of Daman Kiqh Morgan State Kandahar.  According to the report reaching, the Mujahedeen by the explosion of the Islamic Emirate by an explosive device, which destroyed the mechanism, killing all on board.  After the blast cordoned off the area by the enemy, and the dead by helicopter to Kandahar airport airspace.




"7 puppet soldiers killed in Kandahar" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> The killing of seven soldiers of the Army customer in Haolekot
> Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate detonated at nine thirty in the morning a police car in the management proxy ridiculed Department Ecot Shah and the mandate of Kandahar.  According to the report, which resulted in the explosion was a bomb by remote controlling the destruction of the enemy vehicles and killed seven of its crew.  The mujahideen fired three missiles at the Center for the occupying forces in the same area, where thankfully all the missiles were targeting three objectives.  After the attack escalated the flames of fire from the enemy, but had no precise information on enemy losses.




"Another Tactic of Colonialism : Raking Up Lingual Controversy" _(full commentary also attached as .pdf)_


> ....on the one hand, the invading forces slaughter our people brutally and mercilessly because of their  standing by Islam, Jihad, and  honor but on the other hand, it is pity,  that some non- governmental organizations under the  pretentious  titles of  humanitarian services and charity works,  are serving the goals of colonialism.  They  want the Afghans to become foreign  to their  own religion and traditions and  encourage  them to commit desecrations of religious rituals and  affront against them...


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Nov 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
300610EST Nov 08*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Other canadian tanks destroyed on explosive device in Kandahar" - Original in Arabic


> Other tanks destroyed an explosive device in Meond
> Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> At the sixth Morocco yesterday destroyed a tank of other Canadian Forces improvised explosive device in the Jermok Meond mandate in the province of Kandahar.  The tank destroyed in the explosion, which killed four Canadian soldiers, then cut off the enemy through the province Gork, who is in the region, the transfer of deaths by helicopters.  Recalls that in yesterday for the mujahideen destroyed four military vehicles of Canadian troops in the region.  Where they destroyed military machine in the first ten in the morning at the state's Meond province killed three soldiers, when the bomb exploded on the mechanism of armored packages side of a road.  According to news reaching, the explosion carried out by the Mujahideen Islamic Emirate machine by remote control, destroyed the mechanism that killed three Canadian soldiers.  In related news, two hours after the incident happened on a tank of the enemy again at the fourth, another explosion mechanism of the enemy in the same area, by bombs. Which resulted in the destruction mechanisms and nine soldiers were killed there.  After the explosions, enemy helicopters arrived and carried the dead from the area.




"10 British 6 puppet soldiers killed in Helmand"


> Mujhideen of the Islamic Emirate have attacked British patrolling troops in the district city of Sangeen around 3 o’clock this after noon. The attack was carried out by Mujahideen through an ambush, killing six British soldiers and injuring several others. The Mujahideen safely returned to their strongholds after the ambush. Moreover, in a similar ambush by Mujhaideen at Momen City Square in Nava district of Helmand province, 12 o’clock today, five British soldiers are reported to have been killed. British army helicopters hurried to the scene to take the soldiers corpses. No casualty has been caused to the Mujahideen. Another report from Helamnd province says that a mine was remotely detonated by Mujahideen in Nahre Seraj area of Girishk district, killing two hirelings of the Afghan army and injuring several others. Reported By Qari Yousaf Ahmadi




"5 australian soldiers killed in Uruzgan" (GoogEng)  - Original in Arabic


> Five soldiers killed in Astralin Trinkot
> Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew eight o'clock in the morning tanks to Australian troops occupied by an explosive device in the Valley of Trinkot Darwisan near the capital of Uruzgan.  A report of the destroyed tank that Australian troops were engaged in routine patrol in the area Darwisan by controlling device remotely.  In the explosion destroyed the tank fully, which killed five soldiers and then the enemy cordon the area and helicopters arrived to the region to the enemy is the task of the dead.




"4 Domestic and two British soldiers have been killed"


> In two separate ambushes at Zarghun and Loi Kally in Nad Ali district of Helmand province, four hilrings of the Afghan army and two British soldiers were killed. The report adds that the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate closed in on a British patrol in an ambush, killing two soldiers and injuring others. Mujahideen returned to their strongholds safe and sound. Similarly, as a result of another ambush on a military vehicle of the mercenary army, four soldiers are reported to have been killed. The vehicle was destroyed and Mujahideen have captured arms and ammunitions as booty. No casualty is reported to have been caused to the Mujahideen.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Nov 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
301915EST Nov 08*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Canadian foot patrol blown up in Maiwand, Kandahar" - Second item here


> Sunday 30-11-2008, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, detonated a remote controlled landmine targeting a joint patrolling unit of Canadian invader the puppet Afghan army terrorists in Khack Chowpan area, Maiwad district of Kandahar province. The landmine killed two Canadian invader and three puppet terrorists, later the enemy choppers hurried to the scene to airlift the injured and the killed terrorists bodies.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Mine Explosion in a Convoy of the Invading Troops" - First item here


> Sunday noon 30-11-2008, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan detonated a landmine among the invader terrorists convoy at Arghistan road converge on Kandahar–Boldack Highway. The report adds that Mujahideen detonated a mini bus laden with explosives when land cruiser vehicles of invader terrorists approached the minibus. The report further says, one of the land cruiser was destroyed and the terrorists in it were killed on the spot. The second vehicle also sustained damage with casualty to the crew. Another report says that two invader terrorists were killed in Maiwad and district of Kandahar province in an ambush.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"5 invader terrorists killed and 1 tank destroyed in Zabul" (last item)


> Five terrorists of the invading coalition forces were killed by Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan in the Khwaja area of Zabul province's Shahr-e Safa district at approximately 11:30 am local time on Friday. According to a report, an armored tank belonging to the invading coalition forces was destroyed and five terrorists on board were killed in a remote-controlled landmine explosion. The area was cordoned off by the enemy after the explosion, and the dead terrorists were removed from the scene of the incident by helicopters.  Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Dec 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
Canadian Force Reference Summary, November 2008*

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

Summary of references to Taliban claiming responsibility for incidents mentioning Canadians during November 2008 attached as .pdf.


----------

